# Rusty_Shackleford's Lawn Journal



## Rusty_Shackleford (Jun 21, 2019)

I moved in to my new home in the beginning of February 2020. I live in Porter, TX (Zone 9a).

The lawn is a newly established St. Augustine. I have a little over 1100 sq.ft. of front yard, and 3300 sq.ft. of backyard.

I haven't been able to mow yet, but I did throw down some Nitro-Phos Barricade herbicide as well as a 15-5-10 fertilizer to wake the lawn up and get a quick green-up. I also sent my soil sample to Texas A&M to really dial in the domination.

I'm a little disappointing in the size of my lawn, but it will definitely be cheaper and easier to maintain! I look forward to updating this journal and being a more active participant on the Lawn Forum.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Jun 21, 2019)

Tore out the original bushes and replaced them with Indian hawthorns, bougainvilleas, daisy bushes, snapdragons and zinnias.

Also threw down some Nitrophos Superturf 19-4-10. Hopefully it stops raining so I can mow!


----------

